# Headset mit gutem Mikro gesucht (bis 70€ ca)



## ChrisDeger (12. Oktober 2013)

*Headset mit gutem Mikro gesucht (bis 70€ ca)*

Servus, ich bin auf der Suche nach einem PC Gaming Headset.
Bin auf meiner Suche, auf das Plantronics Gamecom 780 gestoßen.
Das Problem ist nur, dass ich zu 90% nur das Mikro eines Headsets verwende und Skype/Spiele/Musik über die Anlage laufen lasse.
Habt ihr noch andere Vorschläge für ein gutes Klinkenheadset (habe ne relativ gute Soundkarte) oder gibt es einen USB zu Mikrofonklinke Adapter?
Eigentlich gefällt mir das Plantronics ganz gut, weil ich ein sehr robustes stabiles Headset brauch, dass nach einigen Malen übers Kabel fahren kaputt geht.
Das Headset sollte wie gesagt ein gutes und nicht zu leises Mikrofon haben!


----------



## jamie (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Headset mit gutem Mikro gesucht (bis 70€ ca)*

Nimm kein Headset! Die haben ein bescheidenes P/L-Verhältnis.
Nimm die hier: Superlux HD-681 Evo BK
Und dazu ein Ansteck-/Anklemm-Mic. Z.B. Reloop RHM-10 Kopfhörer-Mikrofon für Reloop RHP-10 Serie / Kopfhörer mit 3,5mm Klinke Eingang: Amazon.de: Musikinstrumente
Dazu dann noch das hier: Audio Adapter, 3,5mm Klinke Buchse / Buchse, Stereo: Amazon.de: Elektronik
Und denn Rest des Budgets steckste lieber in eine gescheite Soundkarte.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Headset mit gutem Mikro gesucht (bis 70€ ca)*

Man könnte auch das Zalman Mic nehmen oder ein Tischmicro ( Beispiel ). Beim Headphone ginge auch das Creative Aurvana Live. 
Was verstehst du unter relativ gute Soundkarte, und was wäre der max. Preisrahmen?


----------



## Erok (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Headset mit gutem Mikro gesucht (bis 70€ ca)*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Man könnte auch das Zalman Mic nehmen oder ein Tischmicro ( Beispiel ). Beim Headphone ginge auch das Creative Aurvana Live.
> Was verstehst du unter relativ gute Soundkarte, und was wäre der max. Preisrahmen?


 
Im Preisrahmen bis 70 Euro bist Du mit dem Vorschlag von Dr Bakterius am besten aufgehoben 

Sehr guter Kopfhörer in seiner Preisklasse, und das Zalman Mikrofon ist einfach verdammt gut  Nutze es selbst an einem Beyerdynamic Kopfhörer fürs Teamspeak 3 und es hat eine hervorragende Sprachqualität 

Und in dieser Kombination schlägst Du jedes Headset um längen. Nicht mal ein Logitech G 930 was über 130 Euro kostet, kommt an diese Sound und Sprachqualität heran  

Greetz Erok


----------



## SilentMan22 (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Headset mit gutem Mikro gesucht (bis 70€ ca)*

@jamie,
Hast du diese Kombi zufällig bei dir, bzw kannst mir sagen ob das Mikrofon bei dieser Kombi genug Abstand zum kopf aufweist? Nicht, dass mir das Mikro dann am Ende im Mund klebt, denn ich spiele schon länger mit dem Gedanken, mir die teile zu holen.


----------



## jamie (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Headset mit gutem Mikro gesucht (bis 70€ ca)*

Ne habe ich nicht. Ich nutze ein Tischmicro. Aber da ja der Adapter da noch zwischen hängt und das Micro ja einen beweglichen Arm hat, denke ich, dass es dahingehend keine Probleme geben wird.


----------



## ChrisDeger (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Headset mit gutem Mikro gesucht (bis 70€ ca)*

Also Kopfhörer + Mic oder Standmikro will ich eigentlich nicht.
Will ein "ganzes" Headset 
Gibts denn keinen Adapter, dass man ein USB-headset an eine Soundkarte anschließen kann (brauche dann nur das Mikro).
Dann würde ich mir auf jeden Fall des Plantronics kaufen.


----------



## jamie (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Headset mit gutem Mikro gesucht (bis 70€ ca)*



ChrisDeger schrieb:


> Also Kopfhörer + Mic oder Standmikro will ich eigentlich nicht.
> Will ein "ganzes" Headset
> Gibts denn keinen Adapter, dass man ein USB-headset an eine Soundkarte anschließen kann (brauche dann nur das Mikro).
> Dann würde ich mir auf jeden Fall des Plantronics kaufen.


 
Der Sinn eines USB-Headsets ist, dass es eine integrierte Soundkarte hat. 
Das Plantronics kannste in die Tonne kloppen!
Was spricht gegen ein vernünftiges Ansteckmic? Oder was wäre z.B. mit dem hier: AntLion Audio — Welcome ?


----------



## ChrisDeger (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Headset mit gutem Mikro gesucht (bis 70€ ca)*

Dieses AntiLion ist ausverkauft und des Reloop Mic ist viel zu kurz.
Ich will kein Extra Mikrofon, hab damit schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht, ich will einfach ein ganz normales Headset (Kopfhörer mit Mikro) welches ein gutes Mikrofon besitzt.
Ich will weder ein Ansteckmikro oder ein Tischmikro.
Mir persönlich wäre das Plantronics, so wie es da bei Amazon "steht" am liebsten, nur dieses einfahc mit Klinkenstecker, damit ich den sound über meine Anlage laufen kann.
Gibt es denn keine Möglichkeit von einem USB-Headset nur das Mikrofon zu verwenden?


----------



## Coldhardt (12. Oktober 2013)

Du kannst in Windows einfach das Aufnahme-bzw. Wiedergabegerät auswählen. Wobei es wahrscheinlich ein Vielfaches bequemer ist einfach das Zalman Mic an den Halskragen zu klemmen


----------



## SilentMan22 (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Headset mit gutem Mikro gesucht (bis 70€ ca)*

Schonmal über das Steelseries siberia v2 nachgedacht? Ich hab desöfteren gehört das soll eines der besten Headsets sein.. (nur unter "reinen" Headsets)  Ob es einen Adapter von USB zu Klinke gibt kann ich dir nicht sagen, allerdings ist ja wie bereits erwähnt der Sinn eines USB-Headsets, dass man keine Klinke mehr hat.


----------



## jamie (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Headset mit gutem Mikro gesucht (bis 70€ ca)*



ChrisDeger schrieb:


> Dieses AntiLion ist ausverkauft und des Reloop Mic ist viel zu kurz.
> Ich will kein Extra Mikrofon, hab damit schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht, ich will einfach ein ganz normales Headset (Kopfhörer mit Mikro) welches ein gutes Mikrofon besitzt.
> Ich will weder ein Ansteckmikro oder ein Tischmikro.
> Mir persönlich wäre das Plantronics, so wie es da bei Amazon "steht" am liebsten, nur dieses einfahc mit Klinkenstecker, damit ich den sound über meine Anlage laufen kann.
> Gibt es denn keine Möglichkeit von einem USB-Headset nur das Mikrofon zu verwenden?


 
Häh? Du willst dir ein Headset aufsetzen nur um das Mic zu nutzen? Sorry aber das ist die bescheuerste Idee aller Zeiten! Warum dann kein externes? 
Headsets haben ein schlechtes P/L-Verhältnis. Deswegen empfehlen wir keins!


----------



## ChrisDeger (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Headset mit gutem Mikro gesucht (bis 70€ ca)*

und das funktioniert sicher?
eigentlich schon oder?


----------



## Mohrian (12. Oktober 2013)

jamie schrieb:


> Häh? Du willst dir ein Headset aufsetzen nur um das Mic zu nutzen? Sorry aber das ist die bescheuerste Idee aller Zeiten! Warum dann kein externes?  Headsets haben ein schlechtes P/L-Verhältnis. Deswegen empfehlen wir keins!



Also ich hab das gamecom 780 ist Schrott geht Montag zurück an Amazon.

Kauf dir ein ansteck Micro und du hast ruhe und das was du vorhast ist einfach nur Geld Verschwendung da du das ganze für unter 10€ haben kannst mit viel besser Qualität


----------



## ChrisDeger (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Headset mit gutem Mikro gesucht (bis 70€ ca)*

Ansteckmikros sind der letzet Dreck, ich mags einfach nicht 
und ich setz mir das headset nicht auf, sondern habs um den hals...
warum mag keiner verstehen, dass ichs manchmal die Kopfhörer udn das Mikro brauch, aber im normallfall nur das Mikro?


----------



## Coldhardt (12. Oktober 2013)

Es gibt halt leider keine empfehlenswerten Headsets. Am ehesten noch das genannte Sibiria V2. Und wie gesagt finde ich es bequemer ein Ansteckmic am Kragen zu haben als ein ein ganzes Headset


----------



## jamie (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Headset mit gutem Mikro gesucht (bis 70€ ca)*



ChrisDeger schrieb:


> Ansteckmikros sind der letzet Dreck, ich mags einfach nicht
> und ich setz mir das headset nicht auf, sondern habs um den hals...
> warum mag keiner verstehen, dass ichs manchmal die Kopfhörer udn das Mikro brauch, aber im normallfall nur das Mikro?


 
Wieso sollte es besser sein, ein komplettes Headset um den Hals zu haben statt einem Ansteckmic?
Warum sträubst du dich dagegen? Da kriegste du deutlich mehr für dein Geld!


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Headset mit gutem Mikro gesucht (bis 70€ ca)*

Die QPad Headsets sollen ganz ok sein. Kannst ja mal eines von denen probieren, wenn es partout nix anderes als ein Headset sein soll. Die gehen halt bei ~90€ los. Im 1339 steckt ein Beyerdynamic MMX300, welches ein sehr gutes Headset ist, nur eben im QPad Design, aber auch ca. 30€ günstiger als das von BD.

Nichtsdestotrotz kostet ein etwa vergleichbarer Kopfhörer nur die Hälfte, da lohnt sich m.E. auch ein bisschen Wartezeit auf das ModMic.


----------



## SilentMan22 (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Headset mit gutem Mikro gesucht (bis 70€ ca)*



Dr_Dunkel schrieb:


> Die QPad Headsets sollen ganz ok sein. Kannst ja mal eines von denen probieren, wenn es partout nix anderes als ein Headset sein soll. Die gehen halt bei ~90€ los. Im 1339 steckt ein Beyerdynamic MMX300, welches ein sehr gutes Headset ist, nur eben im QPad Design, aber auch ca. 30€ günstiger als das von BD.
> 
> Nichtsdestotrotz kostet ein etwa vergleichbarer Kopfhörer nur die Hälfte, da lohnt sich m.E. auch ein bisschen Wartezeit auf das ModMic.


 
Weiß jemand noch mehr über dei Dinger? In Bezug auf (Ton)Qualität... Wenn nicht, hole ich mir mal das Steelseries Siberia v2 zum testen.


----------



## ChrisDeger (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Headset mit gutem Mikro gesucht (bis 70€ ca)*



Coldhardt schrieb:


> Du kannst in Windows einfach das Aufnahme-bzw. Wiedergabegerät auswählen. Wobei es wahrscheinlich ein Vielfaches bequemer ist einfach das Zalman Mic an den Halskragen zu klemmen


 
und das funzt sicher?


----------



## Thallassa (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Headset mit gutem Mikro gesucht (bis 70€ ca)*



ChrisDeger schrieb:


> und das funzt sicher?


 
Ja
Notfalls kannst du auch eine Webcam kaufen wenn du keine hast und deren Mikro benutzen. Funktioniert auch super und ne Webcam ist nie unpraktisch. Da tut's auch ne günstige.



SilentMan22 schrieb:


> Weiß jemand noch mehr über dei Dinger? In  Bezug auf (Ton)Qualität... Wenn nicht, hole ich mir mal das Steelseries  Siberia v2 zum testen.


 
Die Qpad sind dem Steelseries Siberia überlegen - in der Verarbeitungsqualität sind allerdings beide Totalschrott.
Ehrlich, wozu ein Headset kaufen, wenn man für weniger Geld besseren Klang bekommt und dan Kopfhörer mit austauschbarem Kabel einfach das Kabel des Kopfhörers rausrupft und sich ein Reloop RHM-10 Kopfhörer-Mikrofon für Reloop RHP-10 Serie / Kopfhörer mit 3,5mm Klinke Eingang: Amazon.de: Musikinstrumente in die, logischerweise nun freie, Klinkenbuchse des Kopfhörers stopft?


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Headset mit gutem Mikro gesucht (bis 70€ ca)*



SilentMan22 schrieb:


> Weiß jemand noch mehr über dei Dinger? In Bezug auf (Ton)Qualität... Wenn nicht, hole ich mir mal das Steelseries Siberia v2 zum testen.


 
Naja, die werden sicherlich besser als die ganzen Creative Headsets sein, zum Beispiel. Letztens gab es auch mal einen Test dazu in einer PCGH Ausgabe, sowohl zu den günstigen als auch teureren Modellen. Die schnitten recht gut ab eigentlich. Ich bin nur nicht zuhause, sonst würde ich gerade mal schauen. 

Das 1339 ist wie schon gesagt ein sehr gutes Headset und äquivalent zum Beyerdynamic MMX, dafür eben schweineteuer wegen dem blöden Mikro. Wer allerdings einmal einen ordentlichen Hifi-Kopfhörer hat, der gibt sich damit einfach nicht mehr ab, weil zu teuer oder zu schlecht oder beides.


----------



## Smil0r (12. Oktober 2013)

Ich will ja niemanden jetzt an die Karre pinkeln, aber lasst ihn doch mit seinem Willen und schlagt was vor was er auch will. Es gibt nichts schlimmeres als Verkäufer die einem einen Willen aufzwingen wollen. Ich schlage dir das Sennheiser pc360 vor. Habs selber und das hat so eine gute Klangqualität! Kannst mich ja mal im Ts antreffen und selber hören. Außerdem ist es ein offenes Headset. D.h. Du hörst deine Umgebung als ob du garkein Headset aufhast. Also eigentlich genau das was du suchst. Außerdem hat es sehr weiche aus Nikistoff bestehende Ohrmuscheln. Dadurch merkst du nach kurzem garnicht mehr das du überhaupt das Ding auf hast!
Test
http://m.gamestar.de/artikel/sennheiser-pc-360,2320994.html
Kauf
http://mobil.idealo.de/preisvergleich/OffersOfProduct/2188823_-pc-360-sennheiser.html

Gebraucht sicher günstiger !!
Bei kleinanzeigen z.b. Für 100 euro.

Aber dann hast du auf jeden fall ein Qualitativ hochwertiges Headset.


----------



## jamie (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Headset mit gutem Mikro gesucht (bis 70€ ca)*

Was ist daran falsch, jemandem bessere Alternativen aufzuzeigen? Ist das nicht der Sinn eines Forums?
Streng genommen redest du genauso an ihm vorbei, weil du an seinem Budget mal um mehr als 100% vorbeischrammst. 
Wir schlagen keine Headsets vor, weil uns keine preiswerten bekannt sind.

Das PC360 ist in Ordnung aber die Klangqualität, die es bietet, kriegst du auch für deutlich weniger Geld.


----------



## Smil0r (13. Oktober 2013)

Aber er hat mehr als gesagt das er das eig. Garnicht will. Aber ihr lasst nicht locker hehe
Aber finanziell hast du recht. Hatte den Haupttext fertig als mir einfiel das ich garnicht gesehen hatte was er ausgeben will. Dann wars aber schon abgeschickt und ich hab nochmal nacheditiert mit Kleinanzeigen und so. 
Außerdem ist das Mikro einfach erste Sahne und das kriegt man so im Bundle selten. 
Sennheiser ist nicht umsonst seid Jahren ein Marktführer in Mikrofontechnik. Außerdem ists ne deutsche Firma und die sind spezialisiert in dem Gebiet. Bessere Qualität kriegst du kaum. Das Geld ist gerechtfertigt. Nur blöd das sich das nicht jeder leisten kann.
Edit:
Achja und die Klangqualität ist in allen Tonlagen ohne Tadel. Auch der Bass knallt gut. Unterschiede erkennt man nur wenn man geschult ist. Die sind so klein das istn witz. Besonders wenn man ne ordentliche Soundkarte hat.


----------



## ChrisDeger (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Headset mit gutem Mikro gesucht (bis 70€ ca)*

ist das steelseries mit klinke?


----------



## SilentMan22 (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Headset mit gutem Mikro gesucht (bis 70€ ca)*



Thallassa schrieb:


> Ja
> Notfalls kannst du auch eine Webcam kaufen wenn du keine hast und deren Mikro benutzen. Funktioniert auch super und ne Webcam ist nie unpraktisch. Da tut's auch ne günstige.
> 
> 
> ...


 

Ok, so langsam habt ihr mich überzeugt, jetzt hätte ich nur noch gern einen besseren Kopfhörer (also besser als der Superlux) der zu DIESEM Mikro passt und ich bestell mir das Ding!  Kosten sollte er etwa 50, wenn es sein muss auch 70€.


----------



## Trochaeus (13. Oktober 2013)

Der Einzige, der mir da noch einfällt, wäre vielleicht der Creative Aurvana Live!, allerdings verstehe ich nicht, wieso du nicht zum Superlux HD 681 Evo greifen willst, habe ihn selber, Hammerteil für den Preis, kann ihn nur empfehlen


----------



## SilentMan22 (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Headset mit gutem Mikro gesucht (bis 70€ ca)*



PC-Liebhaber323 schrieb:


> Der Einzige, der mir da noch einfällt, wäre vielleicht der Creative Aurvana Live!, allerdings verstehe ich nicht, wieso du nicht zum Superlux HD 681 Evo greifen willst, habe ihn selber, Hammerteil für den Preis, kann ihn nur empfehlen


 
Beim creative kann ich leider mit dem Mircro nix mehr anfangen.  Ich hätte halt gern noch etwas bisschen besseres als den Superlux.


----------



## Trochaeus (13. Oktober 2013)

Naja ich kenne da keinen mehr, abwarten was den Experten so einfällt. Die Nächsten die ich kenne, die den Aufpreis wohl wieder wert sind, sind jenseits der 100€-Marke (ATH-M50, BD 990, Fidelio X1)


----------



## SilentMan22 (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Headset mit gutem Mikro gesucht (bis 70€ ca)*



PC-Liebhaber323 schrieb:


> Naja ich kenne da keinen mehr, abwarten was den Experten so einfällt. Die Nächsten die ich kenne, die den Aufpreis wohl wieder wert sind, sind jenseits der 100€-Marke (ATH-M50, BD 990, Fidelio X1)


 
Bei 100€ ist aber wirklich die maximale Obergrenze, alles drüber ist NO-GO, hättest du dann vielleicht einen? ^^ Wenn nicht warten wir auf die Experten.


----------



## Thallassa (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Headset mit gutem Mikro gesucht (bis 70€ ca)*



Smil0r schrieb:


> [..]


Ein 160€ Headset, damit es um den Hals getragen wird?



SilentMan22 schrieb:


> Bei 100€ ist aber wirklich die maximale  Obergrenze, alles drüber ist NO-GO, hättest du dann vielleicht einen? ^^  Wenn nicht warten wir auf die Experten.


 
M-Audio Studiophile Q40 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder Reloop RHP-10 solid chrome Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland kämen da in Frage.



ChrisDeger schrieb:


> ist das steelseries mit klinke?


 
Ja, ist es.


----------



## jamie (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Headset mit gutem Mikro gesucht (bis 70€ ca)*

Der Monoprice wird von Thalassa immer noch empfohlen. Ich kann zu dem Ding aber nichts sagen.
Was hast du gegen den Superlux? Was besseres kriegste du für so wenig Geld nicht und auch im Bereich bis 100€ sieht's eher mau aus.


----------



## ChrisDeger (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Headset mit gutem Mikro gesucht (bis 70€ ca)*



Smil0r schrieb:


> Aber er hat mehr als gesagt das er das eig. Garnicht will. Aber ihr lasst nicht locker hehe
> Aber finanziell hast du recht. Hatte den Haupttext fertig als mir einfiel das ich garnicht gesehen hatte was er ausgeben will. Dann wars aber schon abgeschickt und ich hab nochmal nacheditiert mit Kleinanzeigen und so.
> Außerdem ist das Mikro einfach erste Sahne und das kriegt man so im Bundle selten.
> Sennheiser ist nicht umsonst seid Jahren ein Marktführer in Mikrofontechnik. Außerdem ists ne deutsche Firma und die sind spezialisiert in dem Gebiet. Bessere Qualität kriegst du kaum. Das Geld ist gerechtfertigt. Nur blöd das sich das nicht jeder leisten kann.
> ...


 
endlich mal eienr der mich versteht 
ich werde mich wohl doch zum steelseries durchringen, weil mir das sennheiser leider schon ein gutes stück zu teuer ist, aber trotzdem danke für deinen vorschlag!


----------



## ChrisDeger (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Headset mit gutem Mikro gesucht (bis 70€ ca)*

und zum tausendsten mal, dass headset wird nicht nur auschließlich um den hals getragen


----------



## Smil0r (13. Oktober 2013)

Wenn du das sennheiser mal auf den Kopf haben würdest dann würdest du sicher sparen hehe


----------



## jamie (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Headset mit gutem Mikro gesucht (bis 70€ ca)*



ChrisDeger schrieb:


> endlich mal eienr der mich versteht
> ich werde mich wohl doch zum steelseries durchringen, weil mir das sennheiser leider schon ein gutes stück zu teuer ist, aber trotzdem danke für deinen vorschlag!


 
Frage mich dann bloß, warum du überhaupt fragst, wenn du sowieso nur auf das hörst, was du hören willst.
Naja, ist dein Bier, kann keiner sagen, wir hätten dir nichts dazu gesagt.


----------



## Smil0r (13. Oktober 2013)

Ihr habt ja beide recht aber er hat ganz klar nach nem Headset gefragt. Nicht um eine Beratung was er statt dessen nehmen sollte. 
Vielleicht hilft dir das hier weiter 
http://www.gamestar.de/hardware/tests/sound/headsets/

http://www.testsieger.de/suche.html...36a6a2a6566107b4a032&price_min=1&price_max=80


----------



## Thallassa (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Headset mit gutem Mikro gesucht (bis 70€ ca)*

Wenn du nur ein Mikro brauchst und Klang egal ist, warum nicht einfach ein Creative Fatal1ty Pro Series Gaming Headset (51MZ0310AA001) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ??

Smil0r:
Wedel uns bitte nicht mit Tests von Gamestar oder Testsieger.de vor der Nase herum? Geht es noch unobjektiver und weiter fernab von der eigentlichen Thematik?
Die Testberichte, die du verlinkst sind ungefähr wie eine Theaterkritik von der BILD oder ein Bericht vom Testfahren des Lamborghini Aventador, geschrieben vom Trabbi-Fanclub aus Wanne Eickel...
Warum verteidigst du das PC360 bis auf's Blut?
Das Teil ist ein Sennheiser HD 449 (504767) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland mit einem Mikrofon dran. Und für das Mikrofon und das "Gaming"-Label hast du 90€ Aufpreis bezahlt - guter Deal 
Auch leistet sich der HD449 in jeglicher Tonlage Fehler - warum das für dich so gut klingt, kann ich mir nur dadurch erklären, dass dir Audio entweder egal ist, du im Leben noch nie was gutes gehört hast, oder du dich schlichtweg nicht mit der Thematik beschäftigst.
Aber wie "gut" etwas ist, entscheidet rein der Vergleich, Klang ist halt nicht in FPS messbar 
Glaub den Leuten, wenn sie sagen dass es insbesondere aus Preis/Leistungs-Sicht Totalschrott ist und es nicht empfehlenswert ist. Das Teil geht in 2 - 3 Jahren kaputt (und hält damit für ein Headset überdurchschnittlich lang) und dann war's das mit deinen 160€. Dafür hättest du auch was bekommen können, was das Ding in Grund und Boden spielt und gleichzeitig 10 Jahre hält.
Dazu kommt, dass die Empfehlung überzogen ist, um das Teil um den Hals zu tragen...
Kennst du das Höhlengleichnis von Platon? Wenn nicht, einmal durchlesen bitte. 

Aber die Gamestar-Redaktion ist für Hardware schlichtweg kaum geeignet - zumindest das, was der Leser mitbekommt, ich möchte von keinem der Redakteure die private, eventuelle Kompetenz in Frage stellen...
Aber die sind auch finanziell motiviert. Die werden dafür bezahlt um zu sagen dass etwas gut ist. Sieht man auch an den Razer-Schrott auf Platz 2 der Rangliste. 
Noch dazu wird hier wieder mit Floskeln, Floskeln und Floskeln gearbeitet. In jeder zweiten Zeile kommt das Wort "ausgewogen" vor, ohne, dass erklärt wird, was denn ausgewogen ist. Dann werden bei "Klang Gaming" und "Klang Musik" genau 5 Zeilen geschrieben, die immer das gleiche Schema haben: 
Klang ausgewogen, super. Bass kein Tiefgang. Andere Frequenzen egal. Klang ausgewogen und super.
WAS für ein Testbericht. Solch redaktionelle und aurale Kompetenz hätte ich auch gerne.
Geh mal in nen Hifi-Laden, hör dir etwas vernünftiges in der Preisklasse von 150€ an und dann komm nochmal her und sag dass das PC360 ach so geil klingt - dem ist so nicht und ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass du dir für den Kauf in den Hintern beißt - spätestens wenn das Ding in 2 Jahren den Geist aufgibt.


----------



## SilentMan22 (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Headset mit gutem Mikro gesucht (bis 70€ ca)*

Könnte mir jetzt vielleicht noch jemand sagen, welcher der beste Kopfhörer von Superlux ist? Dann werde ich wohl doch die Mikro Kopfhörer Kombi mir Superlux Hörer testen.


----------



## Smil0r (13. Oktober 2013)

Es ist meine Persönliche Einstellung und Empfindung und die der anderen Menschen auch. Du als einzigste und winzigste Person stellst dich über eine ganze Redaktionen und die freie Meinung anderer Menschen stellst dich über sie und redest sie schlecht?! Das du deine eigene Meinung verstehe ich ja. Ich finde halt die große Membran und der Komfort ist herausragend und alles daran unterstützt das virtuelle 3D. Und das ding liegt hier und ist übrigens 3 Jahre alt und läuft nicht nur sonder sieht auch aus wie neu. Bin sehr überzeugt. Aber das Teil kommt doch eh nicht infrage. Weis garnicht wieso du dich so aufspielst.


----------



## SilentMan22 (14. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Headset mit gutem Mikro gesucht (bis 70€ ca)*

Ok, jetzt bleibt mal alle ruhig, eig. gibt es doch keine Grund für sowas. Aber ich will hier jetzt auch nicht den Streitschlichter spielen, bringt letzendlich eh nichts.  Aber den besten Superlux wüsste ich trotzdem gern.


----------



## Venom89 (14. Oktober 2013)

Smil0r schrieb:


> Wow selten so gelacht.. Hat deine Perle dich nicht rangelassen? Oder warum bist du so aggressiv? Es ist meine Persönliche Einstellung und Empfindung und die der anderen Menschen auch. Du als einzigste und winzigste Person stellst dich über eine ganze Redaktionen und die freie Meinung anderer Menschen stellst dich über sie und redest sie schlecht?! Dann behauptest du du bist hier der oberheadsetguru... Nur um hier den harten zu Makieren? Na schönen dank. Dich hat die Welt gesucht. Das du deine eigene Meinung hadt verstehe ich ja aber hör auf hier irgendwelche Längen zu vergleichen. Die große Membran und der Komfort ist herausragend. Und das ding liegt hier und ist übrigens 3 Jahre alt und läuft nicht nur sonder sieht auch aus wie neu. Bin sehr überzeugt. Aber das Teil kommt doch eh nicht infrage. Weis garnicht wieso du dich so aufspielst.


Ich habe da jetzt nicht aggressives herauslesen können. Nur Tatsachen.
Also mal locker bleiben


----------



## Smil0r (14. Oktober 2013)

Naja gut vielleicht hab ich die falschen Worte gewählt. Sagen wir es mal so: Es kommt mir wir ein persönlicher Angriff vor wie du versucht meine Aussage ins lächerliche zu ziehen. Jeder darf natürlich seine Meinung haben aber lächerliche vergleiche ziehen kommt halt nicht gut rüber. Da könnte man etwas neutraler rangehen. War echt ein wenig verärgert wegen dieser blöden provokant ankommenden Antwort. Hab's meine Überreaktion nun mal editiert und entschärft. Des war vom Grundsatz auch nicht besser geschrieben.


----------



## jamie (14. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Headset mit gutem Mikro gesucht (bis 70€ ca)*



Smil0r schrieb:


> Naja gut vielleicht hab ich die falschen Worte gewählt. Sagen wir es mal so: Es kommt mir wir ein persönlicher Angriff vor wie du versucht meine Aussage ins lächerliche zu ziehen. Jeder darf natürlich seine Meinung haben aber lächerliche vergleiche ziehen kommt halt nicht gut rüber. Da könnte man etwas neutraler rangehen. War echt ein wenig verärgert wegen dieser blöden provokant ankommenden Antwort. Hab's meine Überreaktion nun mal editiert und entschärft. Des war vom Grundsatz auch nicht besser geschrieben.


 
Moment, auch wenn das hier grade OT wird aber was ist daran ein persönlicher Angriff gegen dich, wenn er die Qualifikation und Unabhängigkeit der Gamestar-Redaktion in Frage stellt? o_O
Nur weil er deine Meinung anzweifelt?
Und er sagt dir doch, du solltest die Sennheiser mal mit was anderem vergleichen. Er sagt nicht "isso und wenn du was anderes sagst bist du doof und stinkst!" Also was ist dein Problem? Dass er eine andere Meinung hat und die sehr direkt zum Ausdruck bringt? Das mit seiner 'Perle, die ihn nicht ranlässt' war ja wohl deutlich polemischer!


----------



## Smil0r (14. Oktober 2013)

Im letzten Punkt geb ich die absolut recht. Aber das brauchst du mir nicht sagen, dass hab ich schon selber zurückgezogen. Des weiteren bemängel ich die Art und Weise wie er meine Meinung in Frage stellt und nicht die Tatsache das er das tut. Habe ja schon mehrmals gesagt das jeder seine Meinung haben soll. Ab hier werd ich mich zu diesem offtopic nur noch per PM äußern.


----------



## ChrisDeger (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Headset mit gutem Mikro gesucht (bis 70€ ca)*

Mein Siberia ist angekommen. In den bewertungen stand, dass das eines der besten Headsets in Sachen Tragekomfort sein soll, ich finde, dass das Headset ziemlich stark sitzt und drückt. (keine sondelrich großen Ohren)
Wie kann das sein?


----------



## Thallassa (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Headset mit gutem Mikro gesucht (bis 70€ ca)*



ChrisDeger schrieb:


> Mein Siberia ist angekommen. In den bewertungen stand, dass das eines der besten Headsets in Sachen Tragekomfort sein soll, ich finde, dass das Headset ziemlich stark sitzt und drückt. (keine sondelrich großen Ohren)
> Wie kann das sein?


 
Auf Bewertungen von Kunden ist kein Verlass, weil die meisten Kunden keine Ahnung von der Materie haben und wohl ihr altes Headset oÄ vergleichen (was oft enger saß etc.pp.) - ansonsten kann es einfach an deinem Kopf liegen, das ist n Unikat, nicht alles sitzt darauf gut


----------



## ChrisDeger (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Headset mit gutem Mikro gesucht (bis 70€ ca)*

mir ist das headset auch zu klein fällt mir gerade auf


----------



## Smil0r (16. Oktober 2013)

Ich sag da mal jetzt nichts mehr zu.


----------



## VWGT (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Headset mit gutem Mikro gesucht (bis 70€ ca)*

glaube hier werden nicht mehr viele antworten da ja schon X mal gesagt wurde welche Kombi klasse ist.

Ich versteh grundsätzlich eh nicht wieso man umbedingt mehr Geld ausgeben will als man eig muss.


----------



## dmxcom (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Headset mit gutem Mikro gesucht (bis 70€ ca)*

Headsets kaufen ist menschlich


----------



## Smil0r (17. Oktober 2013)

Frag mich im Gegensatz zu den anderen warum man sich so ein lästiges Ansteckmikro kauft. Ich Hau lieber mein Headset aufn Tisch wenn ich jedesmal aufstehen muss. Als jedesmal fummeln zu müssen das wieder dran zu machen oder so. Ansteckungen irgendwie was für arme.  hehe 
sieht doch voll dumm aus. Genau so wie die Tisch Mikros. Außerdem hats den Vorteil das man durchs hochklappen des mikrofonarmes einfach mal ohne Schnickschnack das Mikrofon Stumm schaltet. Besser gehts doch garnicht. Der Preis mag nicht für den einen oder anderen vielleicht nicht bezahlbar zu sein. Aber wenn das die Mehrheit wäre würden die Dinger garnicht erst angeboten werden.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Headset mit gutem Mikro gesucht (bis 70€ ca)*

Was ist denn so schlimm an einem Ansteckmikro? Du tust ja so als ob man die mit Torx-Schrauben befestigen muss. Manch einer befestigt die Dinger per Kabelbinder oder sleevt beide Kabel zusammen. Und wem das immernoch zu unpraktisch ist, der kauft sich halt ein ModMic. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist sogar praktischer als ein schwenkbarer Mikroarm am Headest, da du es einfach an die Wand hängen kannst wenn du es nicht brauchst. Das Kabel kann man ja hinter dem Tisch entlang an der Tastatur vorbeiführen. Es kann sich doch auch jeder ein Headset kaufen. Doch ist es Schwachsinn wenn man welche empfiehlt, obwohl der Preis höher und die Qualität schlechter als die Alternative ist. Die Leute, die hier einen HiFi KH + Ansteckmikro empfehlen bekommen doch kein Geld für den gut gemeinten Rat.


----------



## Mohrian (17. Oktober 2013)

Dr_Dunkel schrieb:


> Was ist denn so schlimm an einem Ansteckmikro? Du tust ja so als ob man die mit Torx-Schrauben befestigen muss. Manch einer befestigt die Dinger per Kabelbinder oder sleevt beide Kabel zusammen. Und wem das immernoch zu unpraktisch ist, der kauft sich halt ein ModMic.  <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=689433"/>  Das ist sogar praktischer als ein schwenkbarer Mikroarm am Headest, da du es einfach an die Wand hängen kannst wenn du es nicht brauchst. Das Kabel kann man ja hinter dem Tisch entlang an der Tastatur vorbeiführen. Es kann sich doch auch jeder ein Headset kaufen. Doch ist es Schwachsinn wenn man welche empfiehlt, obwohl der Preis höher und die Qualität schlechter als die Alternative ist. Die Leute, die hier einen HiFi KH + Ansteckmikro empfehlen bekommen doch kein Geld für den gut gemeinten Rat.



Wie wird das modmic denn befestigt ?


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Headset mit gutem Mikro gesucht (bis 70€ ca)*



Mohrian schrieb:


> Wie wird das modmic denn befestigt ?


 
Ich habe hier noch ein paar Bilder vom ModMic am DT770. Im Prinzip ist innen am runden Knubbel vom Mikro ein kleiner Magnet verbaut. Die kleinen Gegenstücke haben ergo auch einen und außerdem einen gut haftenden 3M Klebepunkt auf der Rückseite. Die kann man sogar wiederverwenden wenn man sie nicht beim Ablösen verschmutzt. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Smil0r (17. Oktober 2013)

Also des ist echt cool. Geiles Teil. Was Kost die Combo?


----------



## jamie (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Headset mit gutem Mikro gesucht (bis 70€ ca)*

Das ModMic 2.0 kostet um die 30$. Die Kombo kannste dir dann ja ausrechnen.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Headset mit gutem Mikro gesucht (bis 70€ ca)*



Smil0r schrieb:


> Was Kost die Combo?


 
Ich habe damals umgerechnet ~35€ für das Mic und zwei Ersatzklebeteile bezahlt. Leider bekommt man das ModMic bisher nur aus den USA. Mittlerweile sind aber die Versandkosten erhöht worden, sodass man so um die 40€ einplanen muss. Wenn du Pech hast (wie ich ) musst du auch noch für den Zoll was blechen.

Die Kopfhörer sind natürlich etwas teurer als die hier angefragten 70€ gewesen. Der DT770 war auf 11 Stück limitiert und hat 200€ gekostet, während der AKG bei ~170€ liegt. Allerdings ist hier die Verarbeitung und der Klang um Welten besser als die einschlägigen Gaming Soundlösungen und ich bräuchte mir wohl die nächsten 10-15 Jahre keinen KH mehr zu kaufen.


----------

